
Amazon's 2006-2016 growth vs. other retailers visualized in one chart - panabee
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/extraordinary-size-amazon-one-chart/
======
panabee
The chart isn't fully accurate since a non-trivial chunk of Amazon's valuation
may be attributed to AWS and Amazon's role in cloud computing, but the chart
is still fairly interesting nonetheless.

Some have estimated AWS is worth around $150B [1], which is not entirely
farfetched since AWS generated roughly $11B in revenue for 2016 [2].

Subtracting $150B drops Amazon's "retail" valuation to $205B, which still
dwarfs everyone except Walmart.

[1] [http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/06/07/this-analyst-
says-a...](http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/06/07/this-analyst-says-amazon-
web-services-is-worth-150.aspx)

[2] [https://qz.com/821060/amazon-web-services-amzn-is-
now-a-11-b...](https://qz.com/821060/amazon-web-services-amzn-is-
now-a-11-billion-a-year-cloud-computing-business/)

